# Deer Huntin



## mitch95100 (Feb 13, 2011)

I boared so i decided to post a new thread...
Post your deer huntin stories along with pics you got!
Dont Forget To Give rep points!!


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 13, 2011)

I shot a 8 and 9 point buck That were locked together from fighting 
I would post a pic if someone would tell me how??


----------



## climberjones (Feb 13, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> I shot a 8 and 9 point buck That were locked together from fighting
> I would post a pic if someone would tell me how??


 
And then you tell me how and ill post some pics of my kansas deer !


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 13, 2011)

climberjones said:


> And then you tell me how and ill post some pics of my kansas deer !


 
Iowa White tail deer are bigger... JK i will if i can figure it out


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't get a big one this year, He was chasing three does when he messed up.


----------



## wampum (Feb 13, 2011)

Moved thread to "The great outdoors forum"


----------



## climberjones (Feb 13, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> Iowa White tail deer are bigger... JK i will if i can figure it out


 
HEY my deer pics are in the outdoor forum under my deer pics im not good with loading pics yet so had to get help from the misses!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2011)

climberjones said:


> HEY my deer pics are in the outdoor forum under my deer pics im not good with loading pics yet so had to get help from the misses!


Your thread just got locked, I posted your pics for you. Think they closed it cause of duplication.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Your thread just got locked, I posted your pics for you. Think they closed it cause of duplication.


 
Thanks!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Didn't get a big one this year, He was chasing three does when he messed up.


 
Looks like some good eatin!


----------

